
China and the Year of the GNU/Linux Desktop - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=3083&blogid=14&utm_source=ycombinator&utm_medium=sb&utm_content=schapman&utm_campaign=sb
======
yoshiks
i don't know but what happen if they choose netbsd?

